# Himalayan salt



## mussum (Jun 13, 2013)

Has anyone tried using himalayan salt(the pink stuff) instead of regular aquarium salt?


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

It's probably a diff mix of salts, hence the color diff. Besides its quite expensive. I'd say save it for yourself


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I don't really know about himalayan salt, but it is likely a different composition (or at least some differences in composition) from aquarium salt. Regular table salt increases the salinity of the tank, which bettas are freshwater not salt water. Aquarium salt does not increase the salinity of the tank, and thus is safe for freshwater fish.


----------



## mussum (Jun 13, 2013)

isn't the point of adding salt to raise salinity? aquarium salt doesnt raise salinity? what does it do then?
i thought the problem with regular table salt was the lack of essentials minerals and added iodine...


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Yes, it does raise the salinity slightly. Table salt that is not iodized (kosher) and aquarium salt are essential the same thing, but the difference comes in the dosing because of the size difference. It is my understanding that dosing table salt increases the salinity far more than aquarium salt because of misdosing. Sorry, I was having troubles with the post and I rushed through it.


----------



## minex (Jun 21, 2013)

museum said:


> Has anyone tried using Himalayan salt(the pink stuff) instead of regular aquarium salt?


Please remember that pink salt more stronger as compare to common sea salt so be careful about the consummation of pink salt


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

mussum said:


> isn't the point of adding salt to raise salinity? aquarium salt doesnt raise salinity? what does it do then?
> i thought the problem with regular table salt was the lack of essentials minerals and added iodine...


Yes, adding aquarium salt to an aquarium increases salinity. So in a fresh water setup, constant addition of aquarium salt does nothing useful because a freshwater set up should not be salty. I know that sounds a bit silly, but "no salt" versus "salt" is the most literal difference between a "fresh water" and "salt water" set up. 

Most freshwater aquariums use salt to treat illnesses like fin rot, mild bacterial infections, ect. Freshwater fish do not need any type of salt in their tanks 24/7/365. It actually makes them more resistant to aquarium salt treatments because they are used to a baseline level of salt and more salt than usual is needed to treat a problem. Also, most problems that are treated with aquarium salt can also be treated with really clean water and more frequent water changes. So I never rush into aquarium salt treatments if I can help it. 

However, I still have my emergency stash of aquarium salt in case my fish gets something icky. But I very rarely have to use it for treatments. Illness treatments is the only good use for aquarium salt in a fresh water set up that I can think of. 

To answer the original question, I have never thought of using table salt, khoser salt, himalayan salt, or any other salt besides aquarium salt in my tanks because most salts used by humans has an anti clumping agent. I can't think of what it's called at the moment, but the anti clumping agent is the reason why table salt can fall out of a shaker. Untreated salt will either be a mix of clumps and lose granuals or one sold brick of clumped salt. Aquarium salt is usually one big brick of clumped salt becaues the anti-clumping agent is bad for aquariums.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a question about AQ Salt. I just went to my local PetSmart in Oviedo, FL and got the 33oz container made by API. The next time I do a water change for Rusty's tank, how much do I add? Do I add it directly into the tank or do I add it to the water treated with water treatment too? As I am waiting for a reply I am going to check the sticky's just in case there is a note about this.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You would dissolve it in a separate cup of tank water. Then gradually add it to the tank. I always do it over a period of time to all time for the fish to adjust to the change. However, it is just for when the fish is sick. The fish emergency disease section will tell you how much for illness your fish is suffering.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you jadaBlu. I will read the forum. Right now Rusty is just swimming and showing off his bright redness underneath his tank light. He is such a rip.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Many experienced keepers do not use any salt in a freshwater tank for any reason but dire emergency. 

Forum guru Byron Hosking had this to say:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-general-articles/salt-freshwater-aquarium-188649/


----------

